# FireFighter Dancing



## CFRBryan347768 (Apr 14, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3NX-4EiSMs


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Apr 14, 2008)

*Dance!!*

Pretty darn good....But can he swing dance!! ^_^  pretty funny!


----------

